# Flipped belts in a NH 660 baler



## prairiehoney (Jul 31, 2012)

I was baling today . After an hour the bales would not eject out the back. With the back open I noticed 2 belts had twisted. Is there a way to untwist them ? The nearest town is 17 miles away. I don't want to pay for a field call to fix them. Is there anything I can do to flip them back?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Disconnect the splice if they have them straight the belts and reconnect the splice otherwise manhandle the belts


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Release tension on belts and flip them over. I had two flip the last time I baled after plugging the pickup. Got unplugged and they flipped back over on their own on the next bale.


----------



## Sherri Duke (Jul 31, 2012)

We have a NH664 & our belts twisted. Go to the back of the baler, then move to the right side, there is a long handle/lever that goes to the top of the baler. Have someone open the back of the baler until you can barely reach the handle, then turn the handle outward. This will loosenone of us got on top of the baler while the other went inside. Be sure to lock the baler open. Then we helped each other twist the bels back. I forgot to tell you to open the baler all the way after you loosen the belts. When you are done, unlock baler, lower door until you can reach the handle, turn handle and get back to work. I'm sorry if part of this is messed up, but there is an ad in the middle of my screen that I can't bypass


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Let me guess.....Krone?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Sherri Duke (Jul 31, 2012)

We have a NH664 & our belts twisted. Go to the back of the baler, then move to the right side, there is a long handle/lever that goes to the top of the baler. Have someone open the back of the baler until you can barely reach the handle, then turn the handle outward. This will loosen the belts then one of us got on top of the baler while the other went inside. Be sure to lock the baler open. Then we helped each other twist the bels back. I forgot to tell you to open the baler all the way after you loosen the belts. When you are done, unlock baler, lower door until you can reach the handle, turn handle and get back to work. I'm sorry if part of this is messed up, but there is an ad in the middle of my screen that I can't bypass.


----------



## prairiehoney (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will try tonight when my other half gets here.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry thought you ment the belts were installed wrong with a twist. others have you on the right road you can also use a comealong to take tension off the belts to untwist them. Martin


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

To release tension on a 660 open the tailgate about half way. Look at yhe bottom hose of the left tension cylinder where the hose connects to it. Follow the hose back until you see a gate valve. Turn the gate valve to close it. A quarter turn i believe. Lower the tailgate and you will get slack in the belts. Engage the tailgate lock valve so it is safe to enter the baler. To retension just turn the gate valve to open it


----------

